# Firefox 6 won't compile from ports



## Spoozilla (Aug 22, 2011)

Hi,

I'm having difficulty upgrading my build of Firefox from 5.0,1 to 6.0,1. When using `# portupgrade firefox-5.0,1` It fails compilation with the following error.


```
Stop in /usr/ports/www/firefox.
** Command failed [exit code 1]: /usr/bin/script -qa /tmp/portupgrade20110822-32026-1mg3o21 env UPGRADE_TOOL=portupgrade UPGRADE_PORT=firefox-5.0,1 UPGRADE_PORT_VER=5.0,1 make
** Fix the problem and try again.
** Listing the failed packages (-:ignored / *:skipped / !:failed)
	! www/firefox (firefox-5.0,1)	(bad C++ code)
```

The problem manifests itself in compiling /usr/ports/www/firefox/work/mozilla-release/uriloader/exthandler/nsExternalHelperAppService.cpp and on the surface it looks like a structural issue with the bundled jsutil.h

The rest of my ports tree was updated at 22/08/11 at 15:02 and the system itself is up to date.


```
pyro# uname -ar
FreeBSD pyro 8.2-RELEASE FreeBSD 8.2-RELEASE #0: Thu Feb 17 02:41:51 UTC 2011     root@mason.cse.buffalo.edu:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64
```


```
pyro# freebsd-update fetch
Looking up update.FreeBSD.org mirrors... 4 mirrors found.
Fetching metadata signature for 8.2-RELEASE from update5.FreeBSD.org... done.
Fetching metadata index... done.
Inspecting system... done.
Preparing to download files... done.

No updates needed to update system to 8.2-RELEASE-p2.
```

The full error report is here - http://pastebin.com/BykSAvp2

I have tried manually making port but I get the same errors mentioned in the pastebin log.

Thanks,

Spoo


----------



## Kiiski (Aug 22, 2011)

Hi

 I think this is related to PR 159831

http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/query-pr.cgi?pr=159831&cat=


----------



## jrm@ (Aug 22, 2011)

You're not alone.  I'm having the same problem.


----------



## Spoozilla (Aug 23, 2011)

> I think this is related to PR 159831



Excellent, thank you for the heads up. It looks like this is being caused by one of the js*.h in /usr/local/include being picked up in preference to the bundled headers.

Running make config in the port and removing DBUS support solved the problem on one machine. However on a second machine I had to resort to temporarily moving js*.h to another location for the compile.

Although unrelated I have experienced a similar issue before. When compiling a non-ports version of the game Oolite. nspr was overriding the manually specified location for the bundled Javascript engine with the system headers which I believe were installed by the SpiderMonkey port. I'm not sure if this relevant, but I thought I'd mention it on the off chance.

Thanks,

Spoo


----------

